

Dropbox hack: get download stats for public files - markkofman
http://300milligrams.posterous.com/dropbox-hacks-public-file-stats

======
JCB_K
This isn't really a hack: it's just a streamlined way to have shortlinks to
you Dropbox-files with built-in statistics. What's next, an article by the
bit.ly people saying they got a hack to get stats on links you post on
Twitter?

~~~
voidfiles
Even then it's not streamlined. I can just use bit.ly to shorten a link to a
file. No syncing, no need to share dropbox credentials.

------
esutton
before i would even think of touching this i'd need to know what sort of
permissions im giving this app. And secondly, you care about stats on links
that you intend to leave up for a long time as well as give to a lot of
people. Im not sure I would trust an on the side project to keep up links that
I distribute widely.

All that said, there was talk on the dropbox blog a while back about releasing
analytics tools but we haven't heard anything since then.

~~~
markkofman
No worries, even if app will disappear your link will be served by bit.ly.

------
kevingadd
How does this work?

~~~
francescolaffi
with short-links redirecting to the file, it could be done with url shortener
with stats, it's just more convenient generating them with this service I
guess

~~~
markkofman
correct. it was very inconvenient every time you need download stats to open
bit.ly for that.

~~~
dmn001
The Dropbox auth. page states: "This app will have access to your entire
Dropbox. Please make sure you trust this app before proceeding."

Does this really need access to the entire Dropbox? Why should I trust the
person who wrote this?

To get stats for bit.ly you can just add a '+' symbol on the end of the short
link: <http://bit.ly/owigAj+>

